

Adobe Ink and Slide – Creative Cloud Pen and Digital Ruler - footpath
https://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-slide.html

======
drglitch
Having attended the adobe creative cloud launch event in NYC today, I was
blown away by the simplicity and the 'it just works' demo that was given live
on stage.

I can't wait to see more people using it. Too bad it's iPad only :/

------
andersk
Can someone explain why a physical ruler is necessary? Why not just use
software to make a straight line with a Stylus?

~~~
dangoor
Macworld has a review (4 mice):
[http://www.macworld.com/article/2158120/adobe-brings-new-
lif...](http://www.macworld.com/article/2158120/adobe-brings-new-life-to-the-
ipad-stylus-market-with-ink-and-slide.html)

"Do you need Slide to accomplish amazing things in Adobe Line? Not really. But
it feels so good to work with tangible tools that you may not care."

The author was skeptical, but said the tactile nature really won them over.

(ObDisclaimer: I work for Adobe, but probably on the opposite end of the org
from the Ink and Slide people. And I have yet to see Ink and Slide in person.)

